# Cant get 2nd channel to output



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

I must be missing something simple here. I added a second tc2000 15" to my system and am driving it with an ep2500 bridged. For some reason I can't get the second output to work from the BFD. I currently have both engines coupled but that shouldn't matter. I can only get output from the number 1 side. My first sub uses an adapter to 1/4 inch or rca, and on the second sub I have an xlr cable to 1/4 inch. I even tried connecting both different connectors to the same side but it seems like the xlr takes precedent and I lose signal on the first cable. But if I connect the xlr to side 2 no signal is sent to the ep2500.
Is there some way to turn on or off the 2nd set of outputs on the feedback destroyer????
confused....


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't tell from your description if you're feeding a signal to both BFD inputs or not. Naturally, that's a must if you want to get a signal to both outputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there some way to turn on or off the 2nd set of outputs on the feedback destroyer????


Nope. It is easy to mistake input and output on the rear of the BFD though. Check that.

Is channel 2 VU output meter indicating a signal? If not, does the channel 2 VU meter (when set to input monitoring) indicate a signal?

brucek


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

brucek said:


> Nope. It is easy to mistake input and output on the rear of the BFD though. Check that.
> 
> Is channel 2 VU output meter indicating a signal? If not, does the channel 2 VU meter (when set to input monitoring) indicate a signal?
> 
> brucek


How do you set it to input monitoring? I did triple check the input/output sections on the back. I have nothing on the vu meter for the second channel. However from thinking about your questions it did just dawn on me that I don't have a second input going to the second channel....could that be the problem? Or with only one input to channel/engine 1 should I be able to output to both?


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Oops just saw Wayne's post....Read BruceK's but somehow missed yours! I don't have a second input going to the second channel I think I just assumed (like bridging an amp) that with one input I could still use both outputs. Obviously I need to recheck the connections in my head as well! :coocoo:
So would it be better to split the signal with a Y? Or should I use two seperate inputs from my receiver? My Yammy does have seperate LFE outputs or would it even matter?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are the outputs labeled "Sub" or "LFE?" I've never seen a Yamaha labeled "LFE." If there are two sub outputs, you can use those. A splitter is also fine, whichever is more convenient for you.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rhino2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the quick help guys!!!! They are both up and running now!! Sweet! Now to get a new amp for the first one. It's amazing how easy it is to overlook the simplest thing.... I just split the signal for the time being but she is working great.


----------

